
Replacing a Pool and Spa Controller with Raspberry Pi, Arduino, Node Red - mmastrac
https://www.instructables.com/id/Replace-Your-Pool-and-Spa-Controller-With-Raspberr/
======
nrsuxbs
NodeRed - A cool UI on top of unreliable garbage. Plugins in quality equal to
"leftpad".

Avoid at all costs.

~~~
epynonymous
what do you mean, nodejs or raspi?

~~~
joshu
He means NodeRed

